# Kine Deer Chili



## jw (Dec 26, 2016)

Want a delicious chili? Here's a recipe of mine. This includes deer meat in addition to cow, but all beef works too. Things for which I don't list amounts means I eyeball it.

Ingredients:
4lbs of stew meat (I did 3lbs of deer, 1lb cow)
2lbs of ground beef
20-22 Poblano chiles (Anaheims work too, Anaheims & Poblanos combined are sublime)
20 Serrano chiles (jalapeños, if you're of the mild-palated sort)
About 10 dried New Mexico chiles
2 cans of Ro-tel (Hot version, unless you prefer less exciting flavor)
1 yellow onion (to be chopped)
4 cloves of garlic (to be chopped)
Celery stalks (to be chopped)
Chili powder
Cumin
Paprika
Salt
Black Pepper
1 stick of butter​
This is not necessarily in perfect order. You'll need to multi task among the various categories of culinary crafting.
-Broil the Poblano chiles until charrred on each side. Peel charrred ends, and look at the delicious roasted peppers. Just look at 'em. Then tear the prepared peppers into the portion size you'd like present in bites of chili.
-Season stew meat with some salt, cumin, and chili powder (not too much). Brown the meat, doesn't have to be fully cooked through. Drain the fat.
-Chop by hand and knife the celery and onion. Sautée celery and onion with butter, salt, and black pepper, until they're semi-translucent. Don't drain a bit of it.
-De-stem serranos and remove outer skin of garlic cloves. Put 'em in a food processor and mince that stuff down.
-Combine all the aforementioned prepared goodness into a 6 quart or bigger crock pot, and put it on low or warm. While that is warming:
-Take the dried New Mexico chiles and remove the stems. Cover them in water in a pot, bring to a boil, then reduce heat and let said chiles simmer for 15 minutes or so, till softened. Process them until they're pretty much a beautiful red chili paste. Then add it to the crock pot, along with however much chili powder, cumin, salt, etc. you prefer. Let it cook on low for 8hrs, 10hrs, whichever. This renders the meat deliciously tender.​
Give thanks to the Lord, and enjoy!


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 26, 2016)

What time is dinner?


----------



## Edward (Dec 26, 2016)

It's been a while since I've seen a food thread from Josh. We used to get pictures. 

Related threads (partial list):

Chili Recipes...who's got'em?
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/18433-Chili-Recipes-who-s-got-em

Chili Time!
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/10276-Chili-Time!

What's in your chili?
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/64404-What-s-in-your-chili

What to Do With a Hind Quarter of Deer
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/55135-What-to-Do-With-a-Hind-Quarter-of-Deer


----------



## jw (Dec 27, 2016)

Here ya go:


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 27, 2016)

Josh, what kind of plastic liner is that? Looks heavier than plastic wrap.


----------



## jw (Dec 27, 2016)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Josh, what kind of plastic liner is that? Looks heavier than plastic wrap.


It was my first time trying one, but it's a slow-cooker liner. It minimizes clean-up. As often as I use the crock pot, it might be worth it.


----------

